# A question about mobile service



## Linuxpro (Jan 28, 2013)

In the USA, if you sign up with T-mobil, but only require a SIM and no phone, the rate is lower. If you subsidize a phone the rate is $15-$20 more. It is often worth it if they are willing to sell you an $800 phone for $200. But if you bought a phone elsewhere you do not want to pay the extra monthly fee.

I bought my wife a pink Galaxy Note 3 in the USA. She has been using it here with Singtel for about three months now. Next month the contract is up on her iPhone 5. She does not need a new phone, so can she get a better rate?

I have M1. They will not budge.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Linuxpro said:


> In the USA, if you sign up with T-mobil, but only require a SIM and no phone, the rate is lower. If you subsidize a phone the rate is $15-$20 more. It is often worth it if they are willing to sell you an $800 phone for $200. But if you bought a phone elsewhere you do not want to pay the extra monthly fee.
> 
> I bought my wife a pink Galaxy Note 3 in the USA. She has been using it here with Singtel for about three months now. Next month the contract is up on her iPhone 5. She does not need a new phone, so can she get a better rate?
> 
> I have M1. They will not budge.


errr... are you sure your 'advantageous' talk came out as imposing and the CS just withdrew themselves into a safety shell ?

All operators have SIM Only packages !

here you go

https://www.m1.com.sg/personal/mobile/plans

And Singtel

Combo Plans (SIM Only) | SingTel


----------



## Linuxpro (Jan 28, 2013)

I guess the big question is will they allow downgrading from a plan with a phone to a SIM only plan.

I have not checked what I can get an iPhone for in the USA, but it is most likely less than M1 asks for one on a two years plan.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Linuxpro said:


> I guess the big question is will they allow downgrading from a plan with a phone to a SIM only plan.
> 
> I have not checked what I can get an iPhone for in the USA, but it is most likely less than M1 asks for one on a two years plan.


just tell them you are switching plans, and they won't trouble you, unless you try to trouble them, and as long as your phone contract is finished !!!

And 3 months is the minimum for SIM only plans, with M1 and Singtel and Starhub !

Not sure about your second question though !


----------



## Linuxpro (Jan 28, 2013)

Good to hear. That is what my wife will do because I just bought her that new phone in the USA, in May.

Thanx;

I just went and picked up my iPhone 6+ from M1 today. It was $805, and I managed to keep the same plan but $4 cheaper a month, than before.


----------

